# Test your PC buildings skills



## anil_tech (Mar 27, 2010)

*Bulid my PC*

I want a gaming pc under 55k. All the parts except UPS and Speakers.
I am going for AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE. whats your recommendation.


----------



## anil_tech (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Bulid my Rig @55k*

Motherboard: MSI 790GX G65 @6.7k


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 29, 2010)

* 	 Test your PC buildings skills?? is this some kind of challenge!!!
*


----------



## kanishka (Mar 30, 2010)

lol!!

what a joke!

i thought it is some kind of competetion/


----------



## Goleon (Apr 21, 2010)

*Intel Core 2 extreme-Rs.8000
Intel
Corsair 4GB DDR3 Ram-Rs.5000
500 GB Seagate HDD-Rs.2800
NVIDIA Geforce 9800GT-Rs.5700
I Ball Stunner Cabinet -Rs.1300 or Coolermaster NVIDIA Edition
LG 22'inch Wide Screen Monitor-Rs.8400
LG DVD-RW-Rs.1300
Logitech G15-Rs.4000 Keyboard or Logitech MM-Rs.500
Logitech 3 button scroll -Rs.400 or Logitech Optical-Rs.300

*

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

*Intel Core 2 extreme-Rs.9000
Intel DP45SG MB-Rs.8000
Corsair 4GB DDR3 Ram-Rs.5000
500 GB Seagate HDD-Rs.2800
NVIDIA Geforce 9800GT-Rs.5700
I Ball Stunner Cabinet -Rs.1300 or Coolermaster NVIDIA Edition
LG 22'inch Wide Screen Monitor-Rs.8400
LG DVD-RW-Rs.1300
Logitech G15-Rs.4000 Keyboard or Logitech MM-Rs.500
Logitech 3 button scroll -Rs.400 or Logitech Optical-Rs.300

*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 21, 2010)

Core2Extreme, 9800GT? Seriously? Duh!


----------



## Goleon (Apr 22, 2010)

Why Not? What is the problem with it?


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 22, 2010)

Goleon said:


> Why Not? What is the problem with it?



aren't you naming old components.... core2 series is nowadays a big no-no.... will become obsolete in a year....

AMD way:-
Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.9k
MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k
Coolermaster Hyper N520 @ 2.4K
Kingston 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5.4k
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @ 5.3k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Gigabyte GKM5000 @ 0.6k
logitech vakue optical @ 0.3k

total:-56.5k.... bang for buck config.... dont take hyper n520 if cant extend budget....


----------



## Goleon (Apr 23, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> aren't you naming old components.... core2 series is nowadays a big no-no.... will become obsolete in a year....


But Still they are legend and does pretty much near to the best


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 23, 2010)

but no upgrade.... also amd phenom 2 955 @ 7.9k is a better performer than Intel Core 2 extreme-Rs.9000 at a lesser price....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2010)

+1 to Rahul.

AT 55k there's no way to think of Intel. AMD Rocks in low and middle end budgets. Intel can't compete with AMD in anyway in that budget.

Well....here is what I suggest

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 8k
Biostar TA790GX A3+ @ 6.5k
4GB(2x2GB) 1333MHz Gskill DDR3 RAM @ 5.8k
1 TB WD Black @ 5.4k
Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 10k OR Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15k
Benq G2420HD @ 10k
CM Elite 334 @ 2.2k
Corsair VX550 @ 5k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
Logitech MX 518 @ 1.5k
RantoPad H3 Silk Gliding – Dark Woods @ .6k
L.G. SATA DVD-Writer @ 1.1k


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 23, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> +1 to Rahul.
> 
> AT 55k there's no way to think of Intel. AMD Rocks in low and middle end budgets. Intel can't compete with AMD in anyway in that budget.
> 
> ...



nice config.... but isn't it going over op's budget????


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2010)

^^Ya it's going to 58k. Well he can easily dump the hi-end keyboard+mouse and get some cheaper models. Or the .7k combos from Logitech/Microsoft


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 24, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Ya it's going to 58k. Well he can easily dump the hi-end keyboard+mouse and get some cheaper models. Or the .7k combos from Logitech/Microsoft
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 8k
> Biostar TA790GX A3+ @ 6.5k
> ...



that logitech kombo would bring it into his budget.... nice config.... op should go for this....


----------



## Goleon (Apr 24, 2010)

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 8k
Biostar TA790GX A3+ @ 6.5k
4GB(2x2GB) 1333MHz Corsair DDR3 RAM @ 6.5k
1 TB Seagate @ 4,300
ATI Radeon HD 5870 Price – Rs. 20k
Benq G2420HD @ 10k
I Ball Stunner @ 1,300
Corsair VX550 @ 5k
logitech keyboard Multimedia+mouse combo @ .8k
L.G. DVD-RW @ 1.3k

As you can see i agree with krishnandu.sarkar in most of the hardware.I dont know how you come up with these great configurations

Well this thread has made me realize that in mid range rigs AMD performs the best. I Made a big mistake by sticking with the inel core 2 duo for my PC and by suggesting it to you.

Well thank you all for making me realize the true fact

Visit my website www.goleon4u.weebly.com

Well


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 24, 2010)

> As you can see i agree with krishnandu.sarkar in most of the hardware.I dont know how you come up with these great configurations
> 
> Well this thread has made me realize that in mid range rigs AMD performs the best. I Made a big mistake by sticking with the inel core 2 duo for my PC and by suggesting it to you.



anytime...

nice site....


----------



## huntluck (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello to all of you

cpu:-AMD 956 X 4 

MB-->ASUS MAXIMUS FORMULA III 

PSU-->1000 watt cooler master

Ram :- 6GB OCZ

GPU:- 5850 ATI Raedon 

HDD:- 2TB sea-gate barracuda

Speakers: Altec Lansing

DVD writer:- ASUS light scribe

Keyboard:-Tvs gold 

mouse:- HP 1200dpi

Monitor :- Benq 1080p


Is it ok .....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you Rahul and Goleon


----------



## Goleon (Apr 26, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> anytime...
> 
> nice site....



Thank You.


And Krishnanu.sarkar i admire you


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 26, 2010)

^^Thanks to you


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 26, 2010)

still amd lives?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 26, 2010)

It Rocks now at low-end and middle-low-end


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 26, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> still amd lives?



what type of question is that????


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It Rocks now at low-end and middle-low-end



soon in highend, when X6 1090T freely available for 15k or below. say in 2-3 months.



rahul.007 said:


> what type of question is that????



 rahul got confused.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 27, 2010)

> rahul got confused.



no i mean mostly people who are regular at thinkdigit forum know that amd RULES the mid and lower end budget....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> no i mean mostly people who are regular at thinkdigit forum know that amd RULES the mid and lower end budget....



well thats not valid for all peoples. few just give one visit at the end of the month. and others are "AMD is BAD".


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2010)

^^very true
anyways 
is the recommendation over?


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 27, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^very true
> anyways
> is the recommendation over?



hello..... what recommendation????

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

oh so you mean to op.... 

he hasn't replied for long.... i think he got bored of our conversation and went to start some other thread or even another forum....


----------



## Goleon (Apr 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> well thats not valid for all peoples. few just give one visit at the end of the month. and others are "AMD is BAD".


*yES YOU ARE RIGHT. Even tough AMD puts up a good fight by giving good performance at a comparitatively a cheap rate it doesn' last much. I mean a simple shock from your PSU can fuse the AMD chip and you will obiously have to spend much more money at a new chip*


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 29, 2010)

Goleon said:


> *yES YOU ARE RIGHT. Even tough AMD puts up a good fight by giving good performance at a comparitatively a cheap rate it doesn' last much. I mean a simple shock from your PSU can fuse the AMD chip and you will obiously have to spend much more money at a new chip*



dude, "*A SIMPLE SHOCK FROM PSU*"  can fuse any chip.... be it intel or amd.... and if you are thinking about heating problems, they have been taken care of long ago.... there is no heating problem or stability issues with amd athlon or phenom 2 series....


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2010)

^^rightly said
those days are gone


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2010)

Gr8 answer rahul


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2010)

Goleon said:


> *yES YOU ARE RIGHT. Even tough AMD puts up a good fight by giving good performance at a comparitatively a cheap rate it doesn' last much. I mean a simple shock from your PSU can fuse the AMD chip and you will obiously have to spend much more money at a new chip*



it was like a super ROLF. i not sure from where u found such misleading words.



rahul.007 said:


> dude, "*A SIMPLE SHOCK FROM PSU*"  can fuse any chip.... be it intel or amd.... and if you are thinking about heating problems, they have been taken care of long ago.... there is no heating problem or stability issues with amd athlon or phenom 2 series....



+1. well said.


----------



## Goleon (Apr 30, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> dude, "*A SIMPLE SHOCK FROM PSU*"  can fuse any chip.... be it intel or amd.... and if you are thinking about heating problems, they have been taken care of long ago.... there is no heating problem or stability issues with amd athlon or phenom 2 series....



*Dude Intel resists to anything much more than AMD. Even tough AMD is cheap at rates its built-quality is comparitatively lower than that of INTEL's*


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2010)

Goleon said:


> *Dude Intel resists to anything much more than AMD. Even tough AMD is cheap at rates its built-quality is comparitatively lower than that of INTEL's*



seriously, you just making a joke out of yourself. the build quality of both AMD & Intel products are top notch. much better than the local vegetables u buy. 

the processors & GPU (intel makes IGP for now) have to pass through strict testing. thats how if u buy a X4, you should worry after 1year one of the core will vanish or the proccy wil stop suddenly.

so think once before posting rubbish information here. if u got any proof, post it here. we all will be very interested, that proves AMD's quality lower than Intels.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> seriously, you just making a joke out of yourself. the build quality of both AMD & Intel products are top notch. much better than the local vegetables u buy.
> 
> the processors & GPU (intel makes IGP for now) have to pass through strict testing. thats how if u buy a X4, you should worry after 1year one of the core will vanish or the proccy wil stop suddenly.
> 
> so think once before posting rubbish information here. if u got any proof, post it here. we all will be very interested, that proves AMD's quality lower than Intels.


yup
me ready too
how can anyone make fun of AMD...my AMD..?


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> yup
> me ready too
> how can anyone make fun of AMD...my AMD..?



mine 2....

@goleon
i think a large number of people have condemned whatever you have said till now in favour of amd.... so please from now on post whatever you want to but with some proof so that at least people should be reading some facts rather then just personel opinions....


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> mine 2....
> 
> @goleon
> i think a large number of people have condemned whatever you have said till now in favour of amd.... so please from now on post whatever you want to but with some proof so that *at least people should be reading some facts rather then just personel opinions....*



this what i mean. 1 member in Basic Guide Purchase a New System , told AMD is bad. and told AMD hire peoples here to talk against Intel. i not think who entered so much sh** into these peoples mind that AMD is bad. a multinational company. 2nd largest X86 processor manufacturer is bad. total rubbish.

they may have heat issues on some processor (X4 955), but rest of the proccy are best VFM. even only rarely these heat issues been seen.


----------



## rahul.007 (Apr 30, 2010)

phew.... after listening so much against amd.... i m nearly exhausted....


----------



## saurabh_1e (May 1, 2010)

Goleon = leave this thing yaar

You are just a typing anything which is coming to your intel oriented mind


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2010)

Well.......Goleon, I must say one thing here, WE ARE NOT FANBOY's. Even I'm using Intel. Look we are are techies / geeks, whatever you say, just decide on product by it's performance, but not by your love / affection.

As of now AMD is much better than Intel, we also used to say AMD comes no close to Core i7, but after release of X4, and by reviews AMD crossed that level too...!!

So what I want to say is just decide my the product's performance not by being a fanboy.

We always see ad's from Intel in TV's and etc but I never see any ad from AMD. Is this the thing that makes you thinking?? Or the dumb shopkeepers 90% of whom doesn't even know about AMD??

Well.....the scenerio has changed now. AMD is rocking the market now.

I think what I was trying to express is clear to you now.

One more thing I would like to say, just answer me one quesiton when do you buy a product what makes you decide to go for that product?? It's performance or anything else??


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well.......Goleon, I must say one thing here, WE ARE NOT FANBOY's. Even I'm using Intel. Look we are are techies / geeks, whatever you say, just decide on product by it's performance, but not by your love / affection.
> 
> As of now AMD is much better than Intel, we also used to say AMD comes no close to Core i7, but after release of X4, and by reviews AMD crossed that level too...!!
> 
> ...



nice answer krishna 

i'll simply save, if one got the money to spend on the 20k+ Intel proccies, go for it. AMD not yet got any dragon reach that far. but when it comes to sub-10k proccy arena. its AMD-10. Intel-~0.


----------



## rahul.007 (May 1, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well.......Goleon, I must say one thing here, WE ARE NOT FANBOY's. Even I'm using Intel. Look we are are techies / geeks, whatever you say, just decide on product by it's performance, but not by your love / affection.
> 
> As of now AMD is much better than Intel, we also used to say AMD comes no close to Core i7, but after release of X4, and by reviews AMD crossed that level too...!!
> 
> ...



nice 1....



> i'll simply save, if one got the money to spend on the 20k+ Intel proccies, go for it. AMD not yet got any dragon reach that far. but when it comes to sub-10k proccy arena. its AMD-10. Intel-~0.



nice conclusion.... so let this be the end of this this whole pointless conversation....


----------

